# Class File



## RJN (11. Nov 2021)

Guten Abend!

Das ist meine Aufgabestellung:
Ich muss alle Dateien(möglicherweise auch Unterordner) eines Ordners in eine Liste packen und muss *eine Liste gefundenen Dateien mit wählbaren Dateierweiterung zurückgeben.*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, muss ich mir die Dateiendung/ Dateisuffix anschauen. Ich bin nur ein wenig verwirrt, da ich unter *"wählbaren Dateierweiterung" *nichts vorstellen kann.

Habe ich richtig verstanden?

Dankeschön!


----------



## mrBrown (12. Nov 2021)

Das _könnte_ meinen, dass du eine Methode schreiben sollst, der eine Dateiendung übergeben wird (die damit ja wählbar ist), und zurückgegeben werden sollen dann alle Dateien mit der Endung.

Im Idealfall bei sowas die Aufgabenstellung im Wortlaut zeigen, wenn man die versucht wiederzugeben geht oftmals das wesentliche verloren, grad wenn man sie nicht genau versteht


----------



## RJN (13. Nov 2021)

Dankeschön! Die Variante von Ihnen ist richtig.


----------

